# 11-0 Laker run...just give us the championship !



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T. (Apr 3, 2004)

Are you Laker Haters scared yet?

:laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I think the Kings T-Wolves and Spurs would be at least on a 10-1 run given the home stand the Lakers have had, which im bitter about because its like the NBA going, here Lakers have some momentum going into the playoffs, well make it easy on you guys... And people say "O the Lakers were on this hard road trip, blah blah blah, and that every team plays 41 on the road and 41 at home" But ask any team if they could have the Lakers schedule this season, with that home stand going into the playoffs and they would take it in a HEARTBEAT...That being said, the Lakers do look fairly impressive but not unbeatable by any stretch...


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Am I scared yet? Give me a place to hide and I will be  .


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They're hot, but they aren't the 72-10 Bulls. Think about that "run."

I wasn't really afraid of San Antonio last year, but they took it to whoever they faced and won their series in 6 games. It wasn't a full-on sweep, but they did what they had to.

I'm afraid of all West playoff teams. Who's gonna breeze through Memphis or Houston? What if Dallas clicks? Didn't Portland almost beat the 3 seed last year and didn't Denver beat the 1 seed in '95? And then there's the top 4...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I think the Kings T-Wolves and Spurs would be at least on a 10-1 run given the home stand the Lakers have had, which im bitter about because its like the NBA going, here Lakers have some momentum going into the playoffs, well make it easy on you guys... And people say "O the Lakers were on this hard road trip, blah blah blah, and that <b>every team plays 41 on the road and 41 at home"</b> But ask any team if they could have the Lakers schedule this season, with that home stand going into the playoffs and they would take it in a HEARTBEAT...That being said, the Lakers do look fairly impressive but not unbeatable by any stretch...


Quite obviously, the Lakers have 39 on the road and 43 at home.....<font size=1>so do the Clippers, but their fan base is not as star-studded as their "neighbors". </font>


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Just give you the championship.... 




You'll have to earn just like everyone else. And no, I sure as hell ain't scared of the Lakers. They are going to be tough to beat, but we sure as hell ain't scared.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

While I appreciate the enthusiaism of my fellow Laker fans, I need to remind everyone of the woofing theorem. 




> http://www.cae.wisc.edu/~dwilson/rsfc/Woof.html
> 
> What is Oliver's Woofing Theorem
> 
> ...


Let's try to keep the woofing to a minimum, thanks!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> While I appreciate the enthusiaism of my fellow Laker fans, I need to remind everyone of the woofing theorem.
> 
> 
> ...


And a hush falls over the Lakers board....

:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Woofing or not, I bet we Jinxed it, 

:dead:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We Jinxed it


:nonono:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Seriously...thanks a lot a-holes!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well Said



:nonono:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

lakers gotta earn it jus like any other team. jus think whats gonna happen if malone goes down with an injury durin the playoffs(which is likely) also what if kobe has to miss alot more bball than expected? there are so many question marks surroundin this laker team right now that id rather go with the twolves, spurs or even the pacers as my fav to win the champ. right now altho the lakers do have a veryy good shot


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> lakers gotta earn it jus like any other team. jus think whats gonna happen if malone goes down with an injury durin the playoffs(which is likely) also what if kobe has to miss alot more bball than expected? there are so many question marks surroundin this laker team right now that id rather go with the twolves, spurs or even the pacers as my fav to win the champ. right now altho the lakers do have a veryy good shot


Whats wrong with the Pistons?? They beat the Pacers today. 

Anyways, I just wanted to say:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually think that the Pistons are the best team in the East right now. It will be very hard for even a Western Conference team to compete with their defense.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.</b>!
> Are you Laker Haters scared yet?
> 
> :laugh:


Thanks a lot, rookie.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rookies These Days 
:nonono:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I actually think that the Pistons are the best team in the East right now. It will be very hard for even a Western Conference team to compete with their defense.


Never thought I'd agree with a Laker fan on their own board..... but I guess stranger things have happened. 

:whoknows:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> I actually think that the Pistons are the best team in the East right now. It will be very hard for even a Western Conference team to compete with their defense.


Pistons would be scary with a consistent 20 ppg threat that can defend adequately. Right now they have a very inconsistent offense. I believe I heard recently that they lead the league in offensive droughts lasting 3 minutes or more this season. But if they find offense, watch out, very scary.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Pistons would be scary with a consistent 20 ppg threat that can defend adequately. Right now they have a very inconsistent offense. I believe I heard recently that they lead the league in offensive droughts lasting 3 minutes or more this season. But if they find offense, watch out, very scary.


I'm sure the NBA dreads a Pistons Spurs finals because of offensive inconsistancy for both teams. We might actually see a Finals game with less than 130 total points scored....


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.</b>!
> Are you Laker Haters scared yet?
> 
> :laugh:


You only had 1 post, and you jinxed us. 

The punishment:

DEATH!


----------

